
2000+ Goodies for Nerds - sciencenut
https://github.com/rsapkf/goodies
======
mysterydip
Nice list. This kind of thing used to just be a (personal) website. Is it on
github for hosting, versioning, because it's trendy, or something else?

~~~
sciencenut
Author here. Currently, it's only on GitHub. I am planning to create a website
in the future with search functionality and better categorization for everyone
to go and use the resources listed there.

~~~
aaronax
I just went through this transition myself. For the past year or so I had been
compiling technical content on GitHub and writing long-form content (updates
on my year long vacation) for family and friends on a Facebook Page.

Now a couple weeks ago I started putting all of that content into my own
website and it feels great! Part technical challenge of getting my CMS set up
and customized, and part a feeling that this is more "right" than putting
stuff in walked gardens.

One delicious irony is that I had a blog in college and had Facebook set up to
automatically pull those posts into Notes using the RSS feed. Then at some
point I didn't care about that server anymore and did not preserve the blog.
So to fill in my old content I actually had to source that from the tool that
I have sort of judged as inferior.

So it is a real commitment to run your own site, on a decades timescale I
would say. Or pay $5-10/month to WordPress.com (etc.) long-term, or trust
WordPress free tier (etc.) to be around long-term.

~~~
mxuribe
> ...I started putting all of that content into my own website...

The web needs more people like you!

------
wycy
The "Coding Challenges" list could use Advent of Code[0].

[0] [https://adventofcode.com/](https://adventofcode.com/)

~~~
the_duke
That's the beauty of a resource hosted on a code repository. You can just open
a PR.

------
noisy_boy
Massive Open Online Courses
([https://github.com/rsapkf/goodies/blob/master/docs/moocs.md](https://github.com/rsapkf/goodies/blob/master/docs/moocs.md))
is returning 404 for me.

~~~
sciencenut
Fixed it: [https://github.com/rsapkf/goodies/blob/master/docs/moocs-
and...](https://github.com/rsapkf/goodies/blob/master/docs/moocs-and-
courses.md)

Thanks for pointing the error.

------
sheinsheish
Thanks !!!

